# How much does your English cream golden retriever puppy weigh?



## physicx87 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a 17.5 week old English cream golden puppy. We visited the vet today where he weighed in at 33lbs. His dad weighs 85lbs and his mom 70-75lbs. The vet says he's going to be a big boy, but 33lbs seems a little small for his age. Is this small and what's your puppy weigh? Thanks!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a link to a puppy growth chart for Golden Retrievers.

http://www.genuinegoldens.com/files/Male_Puppy_Weights_Nov.pdf

Looks like your boy is typical.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Not small...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/122225-growth-experiences.html


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to our forum! Your little guy is sure cute. The growth chart is only a tool and gives you a guide, but the best way is to feel with your hands your pup. You should feel ribs easily and puppy will look lean. He has his whole life to gain and Goldens are known to gain easily as they mature, so keeping him on the leaner side as a pup allows him to grow without the extra weight.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi there, I have a 5 month and 2 day old English GR that ways 48 lbs. His Dad was 75 lbs. and I don't remember what is his Mom weighed but she is more of a "bigger boned" girl. I keep him lean to prevent joint issues, he seems to be growing longer versus taller. Hope this helps. BTW he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## aurtvr (Jan 2, 2014)

My pup is now 17.5 weeks and was about 26 lbs last week. This was done on my sister's home digital scale so I'm not sure how accurate that was. He's definitely looking like an adolescent with long legs. You can feel his ribs but he still has a bit of a chubby belly. We're back to the vet next week for a check-up I'll be curious what he weighs in at then. People out on the street comment that he is going to be HUGE but I'm not so sure.


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

He's adorable! We have 10 week old and she is 18 pounds.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine is now 5 1/2 months and weighs 53 lbs. (Male)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

Henry ist 20 weeks and weighed 44lbs today and is 21 inches at the shoulder. Other goldens that I have seen here tend to be much fatter, which makes me a little unsure if he is too thin. He has a waist, but his ribs are covered. What do you think?


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Henry's Mum said:


> Henry ist 20 weeks and weighed 44lbs today and is 21 inches at the shoulder. Other goldens that I have seen here tend to be much fatter, which makes me a little unsure if he is too thin. He has a waist, but his ribs are covered. What do you think?


It's really hard to tell without putting your hands on a dog. Sometimes they look 'fatter' but this can just be coat, with a trim dog underneath the fur. Bear looks big, but when he's wet he looks lean. I go by feeling ribs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

Correction - what I meant by "here", was not the forum, I see a lot of lean dogs in the forum. I meant here in Uruguay, the other day Henry played with a golden girl from Brasil and she was definitely square.


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

Here he is all splayed out


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Henry's Mum said:


> Correction - what I meant by "here", was not the forum, I see a lot of lean dogs in the forum. I meant here in Uruguay, the other day Henry played with a golden girl from Brasil and she was definitely square.


Sorry, misunderstood! Yes you are correct, a tapering at the waist should be visible, along with a defined belly tuck. The touching does apply for ribs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Henry's Mum said:


> Here he is all splayed out


Looks absolutely perfect to me! My Stormy looks like this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## physicx87 (Dec 20, 2013)

He is very handsome! He reminds me of my puppy. Stryder is turning 5 months on Tuesday. He'll be around that weight also. I think he's perfect. I also believe some individuals don't take the proper care of their puppies as far as having them on a proper diet. Large breed puppies need a smaller amount of calcium, so they don't grow too fast. If they do grow too fast, they'll have issues with their bones, hip dysplasia, etc.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks just like my Thor. Thor is a big guy too 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Shellbug said:


> Looks just like my Thor. Thor is a big guy too
> View attachment 324362
> View attachment 324370
> 
> ...


He's so beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella is on the small side. She is almost 35 pounds and will turn 6 months on Monday. Very said her weight is perfect for her size though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

What a lovely expression Thor has. I tell Henry 10 times a day how beautiful he is, good thing he isn't vain.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Henry's Mum said:


> What a lovely expression Thor has. I tell Henry 10 times a day how beautiful he is, good thing he isn't vain.


I think Henry and Thor could be brothers. They look so much alike. We brag (to each other) allllll the time at my house how beautiful Thor is. Lol. Sounds like y'all do too 
I just can't get over the fact that I am a golden owner. I feel so proud at his beauty and how worded he is. I think we all feel this way about our dogs. That's why I love this forum. We all agree how awesome our dogs are  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Katduf said:


> He's so beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

Milly is also on the small side. She is 45 pound at 9 months old. The vet was happy with her weight. Here she is at the beach with her brother, Josh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Chase is 17.5 weeks old and 30 pounds. So, I have always felt for ribs and a defined waist. The tummy tuck is one I'mnot sure what to look for. Lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The belly tuck or tuck-up is following the line from the chest back to the tummy. The line rises or "tucks up" toward the spine. Greyhounds, for instance, have a big tuck-up.










Goldens should not have a big tuck-up. If they do, it means either there is a structural problem or the dog is not getting enough to eat. Here is what a Golden's tuck-up looks like in comparison (this is just a photo of my puppy, Gibbs, and is meant for comparison only, not an example of a perfect tuck-up).










Notice how on the Golden the bottom line rises only a little bit. If it rises more than this, the puppy is probably not getting enough food.

This is Gibbs when he was a little puppy, and he was very, very thin. This, I think, is too much of a belly tuck. We increased his food at this point.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Perfect. Thank you! Chase looks perfect then! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

On second look, I think Chase is too thin from looking at it all along with the tuck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

If your concerned check with your vet the next time you go in for something. It could be just a growth spurt. Ella had the thin lanky look for a while. Vet said her weight was fine for her size and she grew into her build (if that makes sense).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Henry is gorgeous. He looks perfect to me. Buddy weighed 46 pounds when he was 6 months old.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

ktkins7 said:


> If your concerned check with your vet the next time you go in for something. It could be just a growth spurt. Ella had the thin lanky look for a while. Vet said her weight was fine for her size and she grew into her build (if that makes sense).
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you. He is growing steadily and is not small by any means. He is tall, long and lanky though and most likely is a growth spurt, you are right. If I feed him too much, I'm sure it will cause diahrea as it has in the past. LOL I'll keep a watch on it. He's 31.4 pounds and 18" tall (from what I could measure), so he's not SMALL by any means. He just looks it. Thanks again!! Appreciate it!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> Here is a link to a puppy growth chart for Golden Retrievers.
> 
> http://www.genuinegoldens.com/files/Male_Puppy_Weights_Nov.pdf
> 
> Looks like your boy is typical.


Oh great!!!! Mines in the largest category lol as long as he doesn't look or feel overweight idc lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Btw OP your baby is gorgeous 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

swhome247 said:


> Thank you. He is growing steadily and is not small by any means. He is tall, long and lanky though and most likely is a growth spurt, you are right. If I feed him too much, I'm sure it will cause diahrea as it has in the past. LOL I'll keep a watch on it. He's 31.4 pounds and 18" tall (from what I could measure), so he's not SMALL by any means. He just looks it. Thanks again!! Appreciate it!


I know we all use the word "spurt," but ideally Goldens shouldn't go through any growth "spurts." The growth should be slow and steady. Unless you're way, way over-feeding, a puppy more than about 8 or 9 weeks old shouldn't look plump. A plump puppy is way too fat, but we are conditioned to think that's healthy. It's not. Think about wolf puppies in the wild. They are naturally thin.

They also shouldn't get too lanky. When puppies are over-fed they don't use those extra calories to store fat (unless they are getting way, way too much food), they use those calories for growth. So if they are getting tall or lanky, it could be that they are getting too much food. Too much food will not make them fat, but will make growth too fast and uneven, thereby increasing the risk for hip dysplasia. Slow and steady is the rule, especially in the first 20 weeks, when growth plate development is most critical. After that, they can add weight at a slightly increased rate.

Puppies develop different parts at different rates. So, more important than how a puppy looks at a particular point in time is the rate of growth. At Chase's age, he should probably grow at about 1.5 pounds per week. Is that about what he's doing?


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> They also shouldn't get too lanky. When puppies are over-fed they don't use those extra calories to store fat (unless they are getting way, way too much food), they use those calories for growth. So if they are getting tall or lanky, it could be that they are getting too much food. Too much food will not make them fat, but will make growth too fast and uneven, thereby increasing the risk for hip dysplasia. Slow and steady is the rule, especially in the first 20 weeks, when growth plate development is most critical. After that, they can add weight at a slightly increased rate.
> 
> Puppies develop different parts at different rates. So, more important than how a puppy looks at a particular point in time is the rate of growth. At Chase's age, he should probably grow at about 1.5 pounds per week. Is that about what he's doing?



Oh my word, I had no idea. You just had a light bulb go off in my head! I have always assumed that if my puppy was FAT, he was too big and ate too much. I never thought about being too long and lanky. Yikes, now I'm having to rethink this. I will say, however, that he has had a steady growth in weight, nothing too fast I THINK.

Here are the weights I have to date. I have two older dogs but never once cared so much about all the details. LOL Yes, they are loved and taken good care of, but you know what I mean. 

Now, I didn't think to write down how much he weighed when we brought him home, duh

11 weeks - 16.4 pounds (vet)
14 weeks - 23.2 pounds (vet) 
(this was a lot to me, and I remember mentioning this to the vet but he said he was perfect "not too big, but not too thin either") BUT we had Giardia and had tried different foods and all sorts of things going on during this time. That is a lot. How did he gain that much now that I'm looking back and the vet not think it was too much?) 
15 weeks - 24.3 pounds (home)
16 weeks - 26.7 pounds (vet)
17 weeks - 30 pounds (vet) (after a 3 day road trip to Texas and saw a vet there for carsickness medication refill)
18 weeks - 31.4 pounds (home)
18.5 weeks - 32.2 pounds, 18" tall and 20" length approximately (today and will be 19 weeks on Friday; home) 

So, steady...some weeks. Hmmm.....

Okay, I will say that I contacted Fromm's today because I realize that anything with FISH in it gives Chase the runs. They sent me an article back basically saying that it would be best to have Chase on their Large Breed Puppy Gold. I never thought about that! But, I would like to do my best to prevent hip and joint issues at an early age if at all possible too.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> They also shouldn't get too lanky. When puppies are over-fed they don't use those extra calories to store fat (unless they are getting way, way too much food), they use those calories for growth. So if they are getting tall or lanky, it could be that they are getting too much food. Too much food will not make them fat, but will make growth too fast and uneven, thereby increasing the risk for hip dysplasia. Slow and steady is the rule, especially in the first 20 weeks, when growth plate development is most critical. After that, they can add weight at a slightly increased rate.
> 
> Puppies develop different parts at different rates. So, more important than how a puppy looks at a particular point in time is the rate of growth. At Chase's age, he should probably grow at about 1.5 pounds per week. Is that about what he's doing?


How do you tell if they are to lanky?? I'm all worried now  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thor is now 15.5 weeks. I took him to the vet on sunday and he weighed 30 lbs. much more then I thought he was. I assumed around 23 lbs. so he gained a little over two pounds a week over the three weeks between the vet visits. Dang. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Now I am worried as well. Thor seems to be gaining quickly. I don't want to hire his hips. I need to call the vet :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Shellbug said:


> Now I am worried as well. Thor seems to be gaining quickly. I don't want to hire his hips. I need to call the vet :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Our vet never once seemed like his weight gain was anything and told me at one point to feed him more than I was. He is 6 months old and 60 pounds. There for a few months when he was gettin all his shots once a month we he would gain 10 pounds or so in between each month! I'm kinda freaking out now  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## physicx87 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have always fed Stryder by the guidelines and researching how much I should feed him. I feed 3 him three times a day with 1 cup. I do feed him a little more sometimes because he plays hard. He turned 5 months on Tuesday and weighs 42 lbs or so. He sometimes seems too skinny, but it's better to have them skinny than overweight. It's true, you shouldn't overfeed your pup. I've seen a lot of people free feed (constantly filling up bowl) their puppy. This of course can cause obesity and unwanted growth. I've read that goldens should gain 2.5lbs a week.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't free feed either. I feed him one cup three times a day as well. He starving every time too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

Weighed Shay yesterday, he weighs 55 lbs and he will be 25 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella weighed in at 36 pounds this morning and she turned six months on Monday. Still the right weight for her size. At least being smaller she is a bit easier to handle. I can still pick her up if I need to. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

